
Ask HN: What lightweight apps do you use on your Android phone? - mkbkn
I always seek to install and use apps which consume as less memory and battery as possible, and preferably open-source.<p>I&#x27;m interested to know what the HN community uses?<p>Might uncover some lesser known but useful apps.
======
sreenadh
MiXplorer - [https://labs.xda-
developers.com/store/app/com.mixplorer](https://labs.xda-
developers.com/store/app/com.mixplorer)

Its a file manager I use daily. Well made, no issues. I wish its open-source
for the sole reason that I want to read that code. It works so well and very
light.

------
pwg
Give the F-Droid store a look: [https://f-droid.org/](https://f-droid.org/)

~~~
mmerlin
NetGuard to control which apps are allowed to communicate with the world and
when

(save your battery)

DNS66 for dns adblocking

(save your sanity)

Pindroid for bookmarks using pinboard.in

(save your history)

------
Ultramanoid
What the heck, here's another four.

File management :
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/ghostcommander/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/ghostcommander/)

Scan for application embedded trackers :
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.oF2pks.classyshark3xodus...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.oF2pks.classyshark3xodus/)

mpv for Android : [https://github.com/mpv-android/mpv-
android](https://github.com/mpv-android/mpv-android)

Multipurpose downloader, aria2 -- it's also available through Termux :
[https://github.com/aria2/aria2](https://github.com/aria2/aria2)

Edit : [https://github.com/termux/](https://github.com/termux/)

------
Ultramanoid
Too many to list, but a few token ones.

Edit / code :
[https://github.com/billthefarmer/editor/](https://github.com/billthefarmer/editor/)

Photography :
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/opencamera/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/opencamera/)

Drawing / painting :
[https://github.com/Catrobat/Paintroid](https://github.com/Catrobat/Paintroid)

Unicode :
[https://github.com/Ryosuke839/UnicodePad](https://github.com/Ryosuke839/UnicodePad)

